# Wołacz w angielskim?



## Soob

Witam,
Dzisiaj tłumaczyłem pewną rzecz i w pewnym momencie musiałem przetłumaczyć jedno słowo, bez żadnego kontekstu. Chodzi o słowo "Przyjacielu". Słowo użyte jest w formie wołacza i za nic nie wiem jak tworzy się wołacz w angielskim 

Na razie zostawiłem po prostu "Friend", ale myślałem też nad "My Friend".


----------



## NotNow

Zdecydowanie Friend a nie My Friend.


----------



## Thomas1

Mógłbyś podać całe zdanie? Jaki jest kontekst?
W pewnych sytuacjach, na przykład w poezji czy w tekstach religijnych, można też użyć "O".


----------



## Soob

Thomas1 said:


> Mógłbyś podać całe zdanie? Jaki jest kontekst?
> W pewnych sytuacjach, na przykład w poezji czy w tekstach religijnych, można też użyć "O".


Tak jak pisałem. Nie ma żadnego kontekstu - to jest tytuł piosenki i nie ma całego zdania czy coś podobnego. Jest tylko tytuł "Przyjacielu"  

Użycie "O" kojarzy mi w jakiś tekstach religijnych, ale jak wiesz coś więcej to chętnie poczytam.


----------



## Moni_ka

Można przetłumaczyć jako friend.


----------



## komxxxx

Hey, my friend


----------



## musialmi

Ja bym zrobił "Hey, my friend". Chociaż to mi się kojarzy z Turcją, na targach do turystów tak wołają DD


----------



## Thomas1

Soob said:


> Tak jak pisałem. Nie ma żadnego kontekstu - to jest tytuł piosenki i nie ma całego zdania czy coś podobnego. Jest tylko tytuł "Przyjacielu"


"to jest tytuł piosenki" -- to jest już kontekst (jego część), przydałaby się jeszcze piosenka, albo chociaż opis o czym jest i w jakim tonie jest napisana. Nawet jeśli tłumaczysz listę słów, na przykład, do glosariusza ze słownictwem z danej dziedziny, to też jest kontekst.


Soob said:


> Użycie "O" kojarzy mi w jakiś tekstach religijnych, ale jak wiesz coś więcej to chętnie poczytam.


Polecam przeczytać ten wątek: lack of articles in vocative phrases.

Co do proponowanych rozwiązań można też rozważyć dodanie "!" lub "," na końcu tłumaczenia (ale bez większego kontekstu trudno powiedzieć czy któryś będzie odpowiedni).


----------



## Ben Jamin

NotNow said:


> Zdecydowanie Friend a nie My Friend.


Możesz podać jakiś przykład dialogu z użyciem "Friend!"? 
Czy naturalnie brzmi po angielsku: "Come here, friend!"?


----------



## NotNow

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy naturalnie brzmi po angielsku: "Come here, friend!"?



Tak, to brzmi bardzo naturalnie.

Friends, Romans, and countrymen, lend me your ears.


----------



## Soob

Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc! Jak zwykle się nie zawiodłem


----------

